# What are you driving now?



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

Being as we have a lot of ex-TT'ers on here and from some of the posts we've got a nice little collection of cars between us - F355 and 996TT [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

So what are/have people been driving since parting company with your TT's

I'll start

TTC 180 to Boxster S (so original )


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

TTC225, to Boxster S :wink: , now a Monaro 

The TT and the Boxster were great (and very different to each other) The Monaro is definately the most fun though 

The handling, grip (& comfort) are amazing for a car of its size. The engine has loosed up and feels more responsive at 2500 miles now so very soon I'm having the stage 2 400 bhp upgrade


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Just the same as you sattan...180 to a Boxster S and loving it - and hardly boring! 

But I'd really one like cplus's - where's my piggybank ? (come here Dave  )

Jackie x


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

MR2 - small, light and nimble - great for 30 minute blasts.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Same as you went from TT to Boxster S, then a couple of other cars.

Mate of mine has an MR2, just turbocharged it - makes it quite rapid!!!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

After the TT came a 6 month old Audi S8 which received the AmD stage2 treatment taking her up to 400BHP, then decided that car was slightly too big, so now in a 8 month old Audi RS6 Saloon (4 months old when i bought her) & i've taken her down to AmD for the stage2 work, so now up at around 515BHP  8)

Don't think i'll be changing cars again for at least a couple of years now.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Maserati 3200GT, 370BHP and buckets of Torque.

Dave


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

I'm feeling slightly under horsepowered at 140bhp.....


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

BMW 330ci Sport Convertible

Love it!! Slightly more practical than my 225TTR and looks the business

See below:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

~280bhp of RWD fun in a 350z

~75bhp of OFF ROAD fun in a 1980 ex military "Air Portable" Land Rover

I can scare myself shitless in either


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

225 TTC to a Merc S320 CDi - one hell of a motor

New arrival forces sale and all that, although the new arrival is nearly one year old already!


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

180TTC -> 2.4 A6 + Intention to buy a 996 that never happened (don't do the mileage to warrant 2 cars) -> M5


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Stage 2 TT to Stage 3 S4.

Just can't get enough of the V8 noise or the torque (375lb-ft/395bhp)


----------



## jusTTin_D (May 19, 2002)

TT to a 350Z to an M3 coupe :roll:

only kept the Z for 4 months, found it a slight disappointment, and i couldn't resist the allure of the M3. it's master of both worlds really, awesome performance and a comfortable cruiser if it's kept below 3k rpm 8)


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

teucer2000 said:


> I'm feeling slightly under horsepowered at 140bhp.....


The turbo conversion my mate has done takes this to around the 220mark, the nitrous adds another 75


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

So come on, stuff political correctness, who can top 510 bhp ? :roll: :wink: 

Are we having a torque league table as well, if so I'll kick off with 144 lb/ft @ 2250 rpm from my XUD9TE :roll:


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: Today I'm in Jesus's car :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

PaulS said:


> So come on, stuff political correctness, who can top 510 bhp ? :roll: :wink:


Only if we weld ours together :roll: :wink:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

We currently own

Lotus Elise 111R
Golf R32
Suzuki Jimny Convertible

The Jimny gets the most use


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Sold the TT in 2002 and for only a little bit more money bought a new S3. I preferred it to the TT but when we had a kid it had to go. So for *cough* a few grand more I bought a 2.5 year old RS4.

It's lead an interesting life - the first owner had Stage 3 AmD plus Mov'Its front and rear and Quattro GmBH suspension, but removed it all before selling up [smiley=bigcry.gif] back to the dealer. The second owner was less of an enthusiast and used it to commute from Berkshire to Liverpool before selling it privately to me about a year ago.

I've done about 10k in it, one track day (Goodwood) and loved every minute of it. I have really resisted the urge to mod it (bloody stock market) so it is still standard, apart from the first owner admitted privately that he had left the upgraded ARB on. So, there, I do have *one* mod :wink: which certainly helped around the track.

As an all round package I can think of no better car - it's practical but it's a rocketship. My mates like it so much they asked if they could use it as their wedding car  Am in no rush to get rid of it, but am interested to see how the new RS4 shapes up (next year, allegedly).

Oh yeah, I must get around to taking a picture of it.....


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

As my sig says, i sold my second TT in April and got the Honda S2000. To quote McDonalds..... i'm loving it!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

PaulS said:


> So come on, stuff political correctness, who can top 510 bhp ? :roll: :wink:
> 
> Are we having a torque league table as well, if so I'll kick off with 144 lb/ft @ 2250 rpm from my XUD9TE :roll:


No-one me hopes  :wink:

Never tested the torque at rev levels, but its just over 460lbsft at somewhere close to 6050 RPM IIRC. Would have to dig the plots out.

Guess that equates to 123BHP per litre & 286BHP per Ton  8)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> PaulS said:
> 
> 
> > So come on, stuff political correctness, who can top 510 bhp ? :roll: :wink:
> ...


C'mon Paul, all those CC's and huge big turbo..... and ONLY 123bhp per litre!


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

After being very disappointed with the reliability of the TT and the appalling level of service from my only local dealer, I had had enough and eventually went for a facelift model BMW 325Ci Sport.

OK, it's not quite as good looking as a TT or quite as quick as my 225, however, IMHO, the driving experience is streets ahead of the TT and I'm not in constant fear of the next fault rearing it's ugly head. Much as I loved the TT, it is by far the most unreliable car I have ever owned.

I almost went for a V6 TT, but eventually came to my senses. If I had went for the V6, it would have been one of the very first DSG models, and from following the many threads about the problems people are having with the DSG, (and my previous luck with the 225) I would have ended up with one of the dodgy DSG's. I am very relieved I didn't buy another TT.


----------



## Alchemist (Feb 11, 2004)

RX8 - absolutely stunning piece of machinery.

Alchemist.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > PaulS said:
> ...


Does look a bit low, but guess thats the price you pay for big lumps  :lol:

I'm sure the car more than makes up for this with her power to weight (286BHP per ton) & all that yummy torque.

Ps. Note to you, she has 2 huge big turbos 8)


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

2.7 Boxster - Then got the porsche bug and bought a 996 C4 Cab - Life can only get better if I can get my hands on a Turbo 8)


----------



## TTurbo (Jul 5, 2002)

X5 4.6is, thirsty but fun.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

TTurbo said:


> X5 4.6is, thirsty but fun.


hard to beat as an all rounder aren't they mate, space, speed and pretty good handling for it's size


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

After my first TTR (owned from April 2001 to August 2003) I was seriously thinking about an M3, but wasn't so keen on my other half driving it. So we compromised and got her a VW Polo and I ordered the DSG TT.

The second TT is a much better car than my first one, both from a driving enjoyment perspective, and reliability. What's more, the gearbox is fantastic.

However, much as I love the TT, I've now got a 997 Carrera S on order for delivery next March. I'll definitely miss the DSG gearbox, but that will be more than compensated by having 355bhp driven through those gorgeous 19" alloys. OK, it's not 500bhp like some of you guys, but I've got to have something to look forward to!


----------



## TTurbo (Jul 5, 2002)

jam said:


> TTurbo said:
> 
> 
> > X5 4.6is, thirsty but fun.
> ...


Absolutely, I've never been a fan of 4x4s in the past and only really got it because I needed a larger car for my job and it was offered to me at a decent price but I can see me having this type of vehicle for a long time now.

It's the most relaxing car on long journies that I've ever driven, a virtue of the high driving position and effortless overtaking ability, and on the twisties it handles like a big hot hatch.

I just need to save up for something without a roof for weekends now...


----------

